# A good morning hunt



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Lucky enough to wham a couple down this morning with the old Winchester 42.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

That doesn't look like Utah to me. Heck, that looks nicer than my front lawn....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Washington state


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man! You sure have a scenic place to hunt them - thanks for sharing!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, good job!!

This is my favorite thread


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Way to go!


----------

